# Deer n yotes



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

A friend called me yesterday about 1:00 to tell me he had taken two doe with his smoke pole Encore , in the swamps of northern Michigan. I told him congrats and we hung up. About an hour later he called me back all upset. The yotes got to my deer.

He had gutted them and walked back to get his Razor to pick them up in. He was gone about a 30 minutes and left his rifle in the truck. When he got there he walked into the swamp and said...I was surrounded by coyotes they were every where. When he looked at the deer they had eaten most of the guts and took the hearts which he loves.

All this in 30 minutes...I told him. Now you know not leaver you gun behind.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's too bad about his deer. I guess now you know where to go callin' learnedthat lesson the hard way also. I set my gun down to walk over and get my JS caller and here comes mr. coyote he just stood and looked at me from about 20yds. I tried to mosey over and get it but he was wise to me. I swear i heard him raspberry me as he ran off.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That's too bad about his deer. I guess now you know where to go callin' learnedthat lesson the hard way also. I set my gun down to walk over and get my JS caller and here comes mr. coyote he just stood and looked at me from about 20yds. I tried to mosey over and get it but he was wise to me. I swear i heard him raspberry me as he ran off.


Let me guess...another western yote ??


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

This is why I carry a sidearm no matter what I'm hunting. I always try to make sure it's something I can be "roughly accurate" with out to 50 yards. We always talk about defending ourselves, not as often about defending our kills.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...great point Ebbs.

I know some and even Todd said...I was kinda scared.

Me...I would have been SAYING "WOW....WE ARE GOING TO BE RICH !"


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes...great point Ebbs.
> 
> I know some and even Todd said...I was kinda scared.
> 
> Me...I would have been SAYING "WOW....WE ARE GOING TO BE RICH !"


Hilarious that's exactly what I was thinking... "WE SHOULD'VE BROUGHT A BIGGER TRAILER!"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Some see things as a problem while others see it as an opportunity









Surrounded by coyotes ....had me more shells, oh we are out..ok hand me that knife lets start skinning.


----------

